# What Is A Cat?



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What Is A Cat?






Gentle eyes
that see so much,
paws that have
the quiet touch.

Purrs to signal
"all is well"
and show more love
than words can tell.

Graceful movements
touched with pride,
a calming presence
by our side.

A friendship
that will last and grow,
small wonder
why we love them so.

Author Unknown


----------

